# Battery Charging Problems



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 2008 28RSDS.

Before I get flamed, I did search for "Battery", "charging", "converter". I got a gazillion hits on all of them but did not find a relevant one.

My problem - The battery is not charging. Not with shore power, not with vehicle connection.

As I understand it, there can be multiple problems a. battery itself, b. fuses and c. converter.

I tested the existing battery by connecting to a drip charger and had it tested at the local Interstate. It did not charge. So I got a new battery.

All the fuses look good and are working since all the electrical - both 12v and 120v - function correctly when connected to shore or vehicle.

Now the converter, how do I check if it is blown?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think anyone would flame you here. You must be thinking of that other site!

With the trailer plugged in, you should see about 13.8 volts at the battery terminals. The converter also provides DC power to the trailer. Completely disconnect the battery and see if you still have power in the trailer. If you have DC power (Lights, fans, pumps can operate) with the battery disconnected, it is likely your converter is OK.

There are also thermal switches on the tongue of the trailer. They look like red legos. These are the normal culprits when you lose power to the trailer, not sure if one failed it would prevent a battery from charging. Try wiggling these, they fail often.

Also check the connections on the battery, make sure they are clean. Also check the ground connections. Do you have a battery disconnect switch? If so, make sure that is in the closed position.

DAN


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, Dan.

Will do the checks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh man....I was gonna flame him..









Just kidding...let us know if Dan's information solved your problem.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

You asked for it!


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

All joking aside, I was over on "another site" and WOW the animosity over there is amazing. No wonder people come over here with their hands over their heads before asking questions. Would anyone really treat someone that way face to face?

-Kevin


----------



## Bill B (Mar 14, 2014)

*PROBLEM:* I had a similar problem this weekend... After being winterized all winter, I re-installed the batteries. The trailer wouldn't work on battery, but everything worked good on 110v. This is on a 2012 model.

On battery, when I turned on the front "helper" LED lights, the very center LED just barely came one and then went off. I checked both posts on both thermal switches and they all read 13.3 volts. I even "jumped" across two posts using a simple pair of plyers and the LED was only marginally brighter (and still only the center LED lit).

*CONCLUSION: * My batteries were fully charged. Only minor amperage getting past the two thermal switches.

*FIX: * I began the process to replace the thermal swithches. But when I removed the two wires from the first one, I saw very minor corrosion on the spades. And my sense was that the nut wasn't on real tight...

So I decided to wire-brush them and reinstall. THAT DID THE TRICK!!! Everything works good now.... So the lesson is that a very small amount of corrosion and a small tightening of the nut was the solution. Whew... Cost: $0.

And, yes -- Remember the warning -- Do NOT tighten the nuts TOO tight or else you'll break the insides of the switch.


----------



## Lew (Sep 8, 2014)

I too was having a battery charging problem. Just reading the thread helped me identify a part that I broke while trying to fix it, the Thermal Switch. Mine was very rusty and I tried to unscrew the wires to clean and of course it cracked. Does anyone know what part these are or how to order? I really appreciate anyone's thoughts.


----------



## Ironpony (Jun 21, 2012)

I got my new thermal breakers/ switch at a local autoparts store. You shouldn't have to order them.


----------

